# noise and buzzon my audio system



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

Guys i need help, i have a system with 2 amps and 2 sub 12inch and 6 speaker and i get a lot on=f buzzing and noise when i pick up rev it goes on higher frecuency. i have chaged all, cables, i got a cable 4 from batery to distribution bloc and cap, the 8 to each amp, im gorunding o a distribution bloc, and then to a rear quarter panel that has a piece with a hole where i put the grorund conection. I also put a batterygold plated conector. i have change the alternator, the thig doesent go away.

note: when i put the speaker directly on the head untit, wihtaout the amps, it doesent pick any noises, this thing is making me bad!!!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

One quick retarted question:

Did you install the Remote and RCA wires..... 
AWAY from the Power and Ground Cable?
Hopefully you have he wires on opposite ends of the car, like teh power along the drivers side.... and the RCA's and Remote and RCA's on the passenger side like I did.

If they cross they can cause distortion and hiddeious Buzzing and Humming.

But I assume you know this.. but did you do that?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

sounds like the ground is not grounded good might want to double check it


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

the first one i done that way my car is left hand drive, my power cables where on plastic conduit and where on my left, my rca where on my right, nothig men, but it buzz a little less.

next instalemnt i upgrade two 8 cable for one 4 cable and it come with a remote cable , but my rca is verry next to it, maybe that what make this buzzing more higher . about gorunding what part of the car in the back you took to ground it?


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for anwsered so soon guys.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

a few Qs for you...are your amps mounted on an amp board, ie non of the casing, even the screws which hold oit down are touching the chassis anywhere? also, did you remove the paint from beneath the connector on the ground?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Although its good practice to run power cables and rca's on oppisite sides, scrape paint for the ground, and even isolating the amp itself from the cars chassis, with quality compents and quality rca's, you most likely won't get the horrific engine noise. Although I'll admit, moving the rca's to the oppisite side of the car is a cheap and sometimes effective solution, it doesn't always work. But another quick fix is to pick up a ground loop isolator that goes inline with the rca's, the best one I ever used was from radio shack, not sure if they still have them or not. Pass on anything from the Rockwood or Power Acoustic variety. Oh wait, your;e not in the states....uhhh.....you can also try a quality set of rca's, that might help a little.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

does the buzz come through all the speakers in the car? or just one? or a set? or a few?

i had buzz coming through one of my speakers and it wound up being the RCA cable was frayed, and once i replaced it i was jammin, buzz free, sort of


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sounds like a bad ground. check your groundings. be sure it's metal to metal contact, no paint in between.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

sound like a ground problem to me..


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

hi there , i check the cables and rca was givin the buzzing , i just rotated the terminals of each rca and the buzz gone, i think it was because when i finish the installation i have to do a hole , maybe some mdf particles get in the middle of terminas and that dirt make the car not sound right
thaks any way.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i got a related problem. i got 2 amps, 1 sub, and components in my car. everything was okay for about 2 weeks after i put in the amps and sub, and now for some reason when i rev, their is a high pitched buzzing noise coming from the tweaters. it goes up and down as the engine revs up and down. the sound doesnt go away if i mute the head unit. but if i turn it off, then the sound will stop. and when the music is moderately loud, i start to get static coming from the components. 

i got 1 amp to the components and 1 amp to the sub. the speaker amp's wire connectors are a little rusty. could this be the problem? it worked fine before. and my ground is pretty good too.

also, once my head unit receives power and my system is turned on, the components will put out a blunt sounding click of static. thats every time i power up my car and it powers up too. i've had this problem ever since i put in the amps.

thx in advance


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

One of the main problems for buzzing in an audio system is that the imput level for the amp is too high. Lower is and raise the amp level (gain) and it'll be gone. If that doesn't work, check for bad ground and/RCA problems. As for the turn on problem, some amps don't a "quite turn-on" feature. If the amps don't, you'll always get a thump or static, it's normal. When amps turn on, they get a surge of power (in-rush current) Although amps may be getting no signal, it will still put out some power to the speakers.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

i just used a noise filter to take the buzzing out... i had both power cables go under the car near the fuel lines, the rca cables and remote wire was inside on the driver side, and the speaker wires for the front went through the passenger side... both my amps are connected to 4 farad (spelling) capacitors, and the ground cables were connected directly to the negative terminal of my battery... me and an electrician in my team... pretty much just said f*ck it, and just installed the noise filter...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

B14Drifter said:


> *i just used a noise filter to take the buzzing out... i had both power cables go under the car near the fuel lines, the rca cables and remote wire was inside on the driver side, and the speaker wires for the front went through the passenger side... both my amps are connected to 4 farad (spelling) capacitors, and the ground cables were connected directly to the negative terminal of my battery... me and an electrician in my team... pretty much just said f*ck it, and just installed the noise filter... *


Now why is it most people tell you that the ground can't be connected directly to the battery, it should only be 3 foot long. I think that is BS. Why not eliminate any change of ground loop or feedback and ground it directly to the battery.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

dont worry about a little noise i do this for a living and my car has buzzing noise but here is the weird part it isnt coming from the speakers! i have the best of everything 0 gauge wire relocated battery 150 rca's and i cant figure it out the only thing i can think of is its coming from the chime under the dash


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

The only time I ever get that buzzing is when I am on a static AM station. It is pretty cool, as the car revs, the reving comes out of the speakers.


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

well guys its quite time i dont get in, right now im in new orleans because i got a surgery, finaly i got hook up to internet and i see some new reply.

Let my say somthing about noise.
chek this some times noise can get on your system by two posible ways, signal (rca) or power(cables and stuff), firts off all, turn on your systems witt your car put a cd and put pause there you will hear the pure noise, try tu turn on lights, it stays or get bigger.
ok lets beggin to check. with the system on get out the rca and listen, if the noise continues is the power cables, or even the remote cable, strange but truth, the noise con go from any hot spot (bad conection or even splited wire), one thing that i sugest is try to solder any cable as posible and protect with good electrical tape,that will take some % of noise out, 
then try this check the recomended wire gauge for your amp, on the manufacturer instruction, the ground can be une number less than positive wire. Check ground as always the first thing they say when you ask people, i cheked 1000 times, its ok...., take a good point whitout paint or strange chemicals over bolts, i like the seat belt bolts, or suspension shoks bolts, they are always on hand.Do the same if you have cap.
if the buzz dont come from amp,(when you get out your RCA the noise is gone, you power cables on your amp are ok) the probles is on the head unit.
go on your power cables of your head unit and put a digital multimeter on voltage readings, chekc the AC voltageon terminal, if you have a readingsover .7volts or somethig, take the power directli from the power cable that goes to the amp. you can chech the AC readings on your battery car is lower or even none (with the car running). 
ok this is a bible omg ok, after that check rca , if getting one by one in and out, of the amp get noise, if just one cable is bad it will get noise, that way you can hear if one of the 4 or 6 cables(rca) are in bad condition. if you get one change it.
let see if im forgeting something.?????
if none of above get your buzz gone chek this last thing , i read the static thing on tweters, maybe the caps are getting ground, with your body, if it has cloth sets, wellcome, thats the price you get for non buy leather seats. just joking, chekc for cables contacting some ground.


----------

